# Happy 16th Birthday Barnaby



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Today would have been Barnaby's 16th Birthday. I hope he's celebrating with an endless supply of cheese and crackers, steak and sausages and partying with all his friends at the bridge. 

Happy Birthday Beautiful Boy, we love and miss you so much. We will celebrate your day and light your Birthday Candle just like we have done every year. May your golden smile light up the bridge and the whole world forever x

A happy song for you Barnaby!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Happiest of birthdays to sweet, handsome, Barnaby! 


I imagine lots of mud baths and treats as far as the eyes can see.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Happy birthday you handsome boy! Your mom is missing you even more than usual today. Please send her a big sloppy kiss from the bridge and I will send her a hug, ok?


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Uncle Barnaby!
We miss your wisdom and your antics, and hope you're having a huge cake with all your friends at the Bridge today.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh Barnaby, we miss you! I hope you and Tiny Dancer are playing together at the bridge, with Toby keeping watch.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barnaby*

Happy 16th Birthday, Barnaby. Tell Smooch and Snobear I love them! I love Barry Manilow, too!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 16th Barnaby, I know there's a huge and very special celebration in your honor today at the Bridge.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday Barnaby. You are missed. I'm sure there's a huge cake with lots of candles for you today at the Bridge.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Happy birthday, sweet Barnaby!


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

I missin your wise advice Unkle Barnabee. Enjoy your cake. Please to pass greetings to alla the dogs there.

Daisy


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Barnaby - I hope that you have been partying hard at the Bridge


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> Oh Barnaby, we miss you! I hope you and Tiny Dancer are playing together at the bridge, with Toby keeping watch.


I hope they are dancing together to Tiny Dancer, I have to tell you every time I hear it I end up crying!.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Happy birthday Barnaby!!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Birthday wishes for Barnaby,and special sparklies from all our special Bridge dogs to those he left behind.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happee belated birfdae Bardabee from Brinkley!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Happy 16th Birthday, dear, fabulous Uncle Barnaby. From your adoring Junior Senior nephew, Cosmo.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 16th Birthday sweet Barnaby!

I imagine a great birthday party still going on at The Bridge, and my Buddy is there too. 
To live in the hearts of those who love you is never to die, we lobe u an miss u maneeeeee!

Hugs to your mom and dad.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aw, happy birthday, Barnaby. I hope you found Tesia. I always thought you two would get along.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Me too....misty eyed sitting here now.



swishywagga said:


> I hope they are dancing together to Tiny Dancer, I have to tell you every time I hear it I end up crying!.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you all so much for Barnaby's Birthday Wishes, I have a feeling the party will going on well into the weekend!.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Terribly late but didn't want to miss wishing the handsome Mr. B a very happy 16th birthday. I bet there is a whole basket of clean laundry and tons of steaks and other treats for the big celebration.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barnaby*

Wishing you Happy 16, again! Keep the Barry Manilow music playing.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Wishing you Happy 16, again! Keep the Barry Manilow music playing.


I think that Barnaby would have picked this one out for his Aunt Karen!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Love it!!!*

Can't think of one Barry Manilow recording I don't love!
Thanks for picking that out for me! What a way to start the day!


----------

